# -

## Uksus

?
   ?
   ?
³  ?
  ?

----------


## rust

,

----------


## Uksus

?

----------


## aneisha

> ?
>    ?
>    ?
> ³  ?
>   ?

      ?
  ,   


 :)

----------


## Ihor

!          !                !

----------


## laithemmer

> ?
>    ?
>    ?
> ³  ?
>   ?

  ³!
ͺ,   ,    !
 ,   ,     "    "!
    ,   
 ,      -      .-     ,      (     !).

----------


## rust

> ?

----------


## V00D00People

,     -,  - -  .

----------


## kobieta

> ?

     

> ?

  г     -   

> ?

     

> ³  ?

   ...,    -    

> ?

    ,   ...  
 ...  ...     ,   ,     "..., ", ".
      ,   "" - ,  .
 ...    .  ,       .   - .   -     .
     䳿, ,   ,       ,  ,     .

----------


## Uksus

> ?

  -.     ,   : "".    .  ?      ...      ,   .    ,  "   ".    ,        ,   ,       .     -.        ,    ...           ,   . 
  . -            2  :) .   ... ,     .      -  .  -  .   .  ,   ,   ,   .    ,    ? 
      ...  ,    ,     .     ?   ,    ... :(   

> 䳿, ,   ,       ,  ,     .

      ,    "  "?  "  " 쳺 ,       쳺. 䳿   .    ,  쳺,    ,    ""  ?

----------


## Tail

> ?

    -  .   -  !    -        

> ?

   ,     ,  .  

> ?

    

> ³  ?

    

> ?

   !

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ?
>    ?
>    ?
> ³  ?
>   ?

    .    ,      ,   (  ),  /  "    "   .    ,   , , .     ...
,   ,     .        - .    ,     ,      ,    .   .

----------


## Uksus

> ,   ,     .        - .    ,     ,      ,    .   .

      ,    ,        ,    ?   ,     ""     ,   ,  .  ,     
 ,   .    ,      .   ,      ,      ,    .

----------


## Tail

,    .

----------


## Odo

> ?

  ͳ.    ,        ?       ,  ,     ,   . 

> ?

   . ,    : "  ". 

> ?

   . 

> ³  ?

  , . 

> ?

  ,  ,       ,   .    : "    !", ,      ,         ,    ,    . ,        
  , ,  ,    ,  .

----------


## Uksus

*d*,   ,      ?
        .      ;)
    ...    ,   , 䳺,  ,  ,   .

----------


## Odo

> *d*,   ,      ?
>         .      ;)
>     ...    ,   , 䳺,  ,  ,   .

   ,  "    !"         . .

----------

...   ,  100- . 
 ,       ...     ,    .

----------


## Vampiria

,       ,          -     ,       :)

----------


## Iv2008

.    .    -  ,               ,          
          ,         ,

----------


## Odo

, ,  ,               "",   : ",   "

----------


## Tail

> , ,  ,               "",   : ",   "

    -  .    ,

----------

